# Review for Mitashi Kids Laptop for Rs.  995



## sainit (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello Everyone!!!

Guys I am planning to buy some intresting and good thing for a child as a gift. The product which i have selected is *Mitashi Kiddy Laptop*, which is just for *Rs. 995 * from Rediffshopping site.

*So Guys pls give me ur views about this product. Is it a good product or there is something u suggest me to purchase.*

thanks


----------



## shashank_re (Nov 5, 2007)

Yaar how can you expect those tinda reviews in these forums.........?


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 6, 2007)

Company website gives no specs or info, save a title and a photograph.
Guess its not worth it. A laptop for Rs. 995/- I think it is just be an expensive toy shaped like a "laptop". Get him/her a remote controlled car/jeep for the same money


----------



## hullap (Nov 7, 2007)

^ +1 or get them a good video game


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2007)

Ho wait.. I have seen this with my nephew. It is something like all in one activity kit.. 

Its got a dotmatrix LCD display.. monochrome .. small but visible fonts.. 

I remember seeing some math puzzles and word puzzles etc etc..cant remember much...  I will let you know tmro as I will be visiting them


----------

